# [SOLVED] wifi not working

## klas

when I try to enable on kernel config on the  cfg80211 - wireless configuration API , it complains 

 *Quote:*   

> *** CFG80211 needs to be enabled for MAC80211 *** 

 

dmesg  output 

```

localhost ~ # dmesg

sing timer frequency.. 5387.67 BogoMIPS (lpj=26938370)

[    5.878978] raid6: using avx2x2 recovery algorithm

[    5.881069] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    5.884172] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    5.886440] xor: automatically using best checksumming function   avx       

[    5.919198] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    5.926425] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    5.928273] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    5.930111] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    5.931930] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    5.947002] fuse init (API version 7.26)

[    5.957144] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    5.958979] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    5.965232] pcnet32: pcnet32.c:v1.35 21.Apr.2008 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

[    5.969666] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    5.998530] tulip: Linux Tulip driver version 1.1.15-NAPI (Feb 27, 2007)

[    6.004693] dca service started, version 1.12.1

[    6.007252] ixgbe: Intel(R) 10 Gigabit PCI Express Network Driver - version 5.0.0-k

[    6.009301] ixgbe: Copyright (c) 1999-2016 Intel Corporation.

[    6.012576] ixgb: Intel(R) PRO/10GbE Network Driver - version 1.0.135-k2-NAPI

[    6.014709] ixgb: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

[    6.020822] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    6.285624] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    6.429005] systemd[1]: Failed to insert module 'autofs4': No such file or directory

[    6.435976] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    6.437653] Segment Routing with IPv6

[    6.466744] systemd[1]: systemd 233 running in system mode. (+PAM -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -APPARMOR +SMACK -SYSVINIT +UTMP -LIBCRYPTSETUP +GCRYPT -GNUTLS +ACL -XZ +LZ4 +SECCOMP +BLKID -ELFUTILS +KMOD -IDN default-hierarchy=hybrid)

[    6.468987] systemd[1]: Detected architecture x86-64.

[    6.475600] systemd[1]: No hostname configured.

[    6.477167] systemd[1]: Set hostname to <localhost>.

[    6.544895] systemd[1]: Created slice User and Session Slice.

[    6.548417] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket.

[    6.551653] systemd[1]: Listening on Network Service Netlink Socket.

[    6.554983] systemd[1]: Starting of Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point not supported.

[    6.558801] systemd[1]: Listening on Process Core Dump Socket.

[    6.562070] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Control Socket.

[    6.600223] Adding 4194300k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4194300k SS

[    6.716027] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: discard

[    6.735229] systemd-journald[3291]: Received request to flush runtime journal from PID 1

[    6.980572] FAT-fs (sda2): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.

[    7.270000] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input4

[    7.273191] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    7.275953] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input5

[    7.278662] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    7.281109] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input6

[    7.283438] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    7.288505] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    7.291341] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (37 C)

[    7.300549] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    7.303876] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 3.2.6-k

[    7.306404] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2015 Intel Corporation.

[    7.309222] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[    7.312299] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.25

[    7.314978] thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

[    7.316862] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS GRET51WW (1.28 ), EC unknown

[    7.318850] thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon 2nd, model 20A8S0WT08

[    7.320783] thinkpad_hwmon thinkpad_hwmon: hwmon_device_register() is deprecated. Please convert the driver to use hwmon_device_register_with_info().

[    7.324290] thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

[    7.326517] thinkpad_acpi: This ThinkPad has standard ACPI backlight brightness control, supported by the ACPI video driver

[    7.328180] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    7.328184] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    7.329574] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    7.329622] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

[    7.337871] thinkpad_acpi: Disabling thinkpad-acpi brightness events by default...

[    7.341757] thinkpad_acpi: rfkill switch tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: radio is unblocked

[    7.350463] input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input7

[    7.375515] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input8

[    7.380156] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17

[    7.449739] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): registered PHC clock

[    7.550013] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) 54:ee:75:1d:15:82

[    7.551550] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    7.553057] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 11, PHY: 12, PBA No: 1000FF-0FF

[    7.555037] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SPD Write Disable is set

[    7.557028] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using PCI interrupt

[    7.559647] i915 0000:00:02.0: enabling device (0006 -> 0007)

[    7.562112] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[    7.564028] checking generic (e0000000 e10000) vs hw (e0000000 10000000)

[    7.564029] fb: switching to inteldrmfb from EFI VGA

[    7.566876] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    7.568559] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    7.570475] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: renamed from eth0

[    7.575360] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig for ALC3232: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    7.575367] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.575370] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=2 (0x16/0x15/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.575373] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.575375] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    7.575378] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Dock Mic=0x19

[    7.575381] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Mic=0x1a

[    7.575383] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Internal Mic=0x12

[    7.576681] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    7.576687] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    7.576963] i915 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=mem

[    7.596100] input: HDA Intel PCH Dock Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input9

[    7.596181] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input10

[    7.596254] input: HDA Intel PCH Dock Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input11

[    7.596330] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input12

[    7.615897] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20170403 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    7.616352] ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    7.616641] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input13

[    7.634809] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops i915_audio_component_bind_ops [i915])

```

[Moderator edit: trimmed log due to exceeding forum limit.  Please use a pastebin for large logs. -Hu]Last edited by klas on Thu Sep 14, 2017 6:37 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## klas

Any help in fixing my wifi  please .

----------

## eccerr0r

Yow.  Forum layout corruption by bad tagging.  Use [ code ] tags instead of  [ quote ] tags before Hu gets to it  :Very Happy: 

Please pastebin your kernel config.

You do need to have CONFIG_CFG80211 and its associated configs, CONFIG_LIB80211 and CONFIG_MAC80211 and its scheduler.

----------

## klas

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Yow.  Forum layout corruption by bad tagging.  Use [ code ] tags instead of  [ quote ] tags before Hu gets to it 
> 
> Please pastebin your kernel config.
> 
> You do need to have CONFIG_CFG80211 and its associated configs, CONFIG_LIB80211 and CONFIG_MAC80211 and its scheduler.

 

Thanks for the reply, It s a new install , it start just working with gui today . How do I get the config , is there any command by any chance? Sorry I am new to gentoo maybe a day old

----------

## eccerr0r

In your kernel directory that you used to compile your kernel, usually but not always:

/usr/src/linux

there is a (hidden) file called .config that contains how you last saved your kernel configuration.  I'm not on a machine that I have wifi build properly at the moment but I can't think of a reason why this excerpt of the file .config is not proper:

```
CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT_EXPORT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_VHT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0
```

I'm not sure if you used "make menuconfig" or perhaps "make xconfig" or something else, but you can scroll through your .config file and see if they're marked with "y" or "m".  If you have ones marked with "not set" of the ones that I have as =y or =m, then try going back through configuration and enable them.

----------

## klas

My config looks like 

```

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT_EXPORT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_VHT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_NOINLINE=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MLME_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HT_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_OCB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_IBSS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_PS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MPL_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MPATH_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MHWMP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH_SYNC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH_CSA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH_PS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_TDLS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

CONFIG_WIMAX=m

CONFIG_WIMAX_DEBUG_LEVEL=8

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_NET_9P=m

                                                              1354,8        26%

                                                              1309,8        25%

```

Is it okay ?

----------

## eccerr0r

That looks like it has most everything you need, now, are you running this kernel? 

Make sure your uname -a is running the proper kernel.

----------

## klas

yeah I think so . I have two folders in /usr/src/   linux and linux-4.12.5-gentoo  folder but they both have the same .config , the contents look alike .  I really don t know what the cause  though i am ready to learn.

The kernel I am running  is  4.12.5-gentoo.   I also did not understand what you mean by scheduler , I wish to know more about it

Any advice please  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## eccerr0r

As far as I can tell you're going through some strange way to configure the kernel.  The warning is coming from 

```
comment "CFG80211 needs to be enabled for MAC80211"

        depends on CFG80211=n
```

which means if you hit 'n' for CFG80211 it will emit that warning.  However, you do have marked as 

```
CONFIG_CFG80211=m
```

So I'm not sure what you're using for your configuration to trigger this check as something is not consistent here; if you're using the old "make config" or editing by hand, you might want to consider using menuconfig or xconfig if your system is up.  You might want to reconfigure from scratch.

----------

## klas

bluetoth not working and wireless not working 

I wish to know if Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 is supported by gentoo

----------

## eccerr0r

Yeah, you look like you have some module mixup going on here.

Try cleaning up the intermediate files and building everything again.

```
$ make clean
```

and then go ahead and rebuild both kernel and modules.

You might also want to clear out the /lib/modules/[kernel version] directory too before installing the modules.

```
# mv /lib/modules/4.12.5-gentoo /lib/modules/4.12.5-gentoo.old
```

----------

## Hu

klas: please don't bump your own posts.  It's bad form (especially after only 6 minutes - threads don't get buried quite that fast around here).  Moreover, it works against you.  Some users run a canned search for threads with zero replies as a way of finding posts to answer.  When you replied to yourself, you removed your thread from that list, even though you were not replying to announce that the thread was solved.  Thus, they would no longer see your thread on the list of unanswered threads.

Although not impossible, as a general rule, Gentoo supports exactly the hardware that the upstream Linux kernel supports, no more and no less.  So your question is not whether Gentoo supports the device, but whether the device is supported by the Linux kernel.  It's almost certain that, if the device is supported, you need to enable some set of kernel configuration options to include that support in the kernel.  Most users won't have that device, so most users will want to exclude it from their kernel.

To answer whether this device is supported, it would help to have the device's identifying information, not its marketing name.  If it's a PCI device, lspci -nn would be good.  If it's a USB device, lsusb -v.  In some cases, we can map a marketing name to identifying numbers, but many manufacturers have a nasty habit of assigning the same marketing name (and sometimes even the same model number) to several physically distinct products with different internal identifiers, so it's better to get the identifying data off the device itself than to try to derive it from marketing materials.

----------

## klas

Thanks for the advise and reply ,

for some reason , when i type in lspci -knn, it s not showing iwlwifi as driver in use , I must have configured it wrongly somewhere 

https://pastebin.com/3fdjqGM5 [Moderator edit: switched from pastebin's embed_js link to the traditional link.  The forums do not embed Javascript from remote hosts, so the embed_js page just looks odd when users open it directly. -Hu]

when I place ifconfig 

```
 ifconfig

enp0s25: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 54:ee:75:1d:15:82  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf0500000-f0520000  

enp0s20u1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.22  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::25c8:9388:3152:2a8a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:50:b6:5e:8c:b0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2621  bytes 1514209 (1.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2692  bytes 349951 (341.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 22  bytes 1890 (1.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 22  bytes 1890 (1.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

wlp3s0 is no where to be seen

Any one help pleaseLast edited by klas on Thu Sep 07, 2017 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *klas wrote:*   

> Thanks for the advise and reply ,
> 
> for some reason , when i type in lspci -knn, it s not showing iwlwifi as driver in use , I must have configured it wrongly somewhere 
> 
> 

 

Another simple test from the iwlwifi wiki article:

```
zgrep 'IWLWIFI\|IWLDVM\|IWLMVM' /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## klas

```

localhost /boot # zgrep 'IWLWIFI\|IWLDVM\|IWLMVM' /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_IWLDVM is not set

# CONFIG_IWLMVM is not set

# WARNING: iwlwifi is useless without IWLDVM or IWLMVM

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING=y

localhost /boot # 

```

----------

## charles17

https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi?s%5b%5d=iwldvm#firmware and https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi?s%5b%5d=iwlmvm#firmware are mentioned in the article.

----------

## eccerr0r

I think most wifi drivers will still load but give an error in dmesg when it can't find the firmware.

Merging sys-kernel/linux-firmware will get most of the firmwares for hardware.

klas, remember that every time that you change your configuration, you need to re-run make, and make modules_install .

----------

## klas

Thanks for the reply , I follow the advise and end up like this, the driver is on but still no wifi

```

localhost /usr/src/linux # modprobe iwlwifi

localhost /usr/src/linux # lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/Network/,/^$/p'

03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 [8086:08b2] (rev 83)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 [8086:c270]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

   Memory at f0400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 28-b2-bd-ff-ff-00-c2-a1

   Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [154] Vendor Specific Information: ID=cafe Rev=1 Len=014 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

localhost /usr/src/linux # dmesg | grep -i -E '03:00.0|wlp|iwl|80211'

[    0.616695] pci 0000:03:00.0: [8086:08b2] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.616793] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf0400000-0xf0401fff 64bit]

[    0.617074] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.807897] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

[    1.816090] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

[    5.761467] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 17.459231.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[    5.812580] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol dev_coredumpsg (err 0)

```

Any other advise please ,

Thanks

----------

## eccerr0r

Somehow CONFIG_DEV_COREDUMP was missed when building your kernel or somehow you're mixing kernel-driver versions.

----------

## klas

well , I just follow the wiki installation https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Full/Installation  step by steps . I am reinstalling this time with some bios config , I understand that lenovo x1 carbon second gen needs lot of stuff to be disabled from bios , so I have done that , fingers crossed , I hope it will work .

Is the below too much kernel driver ?

```

(chroot) livecd /usr/src/linux # grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Generating grub configuration file ...

Found linux image: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo

Found initrd image: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.12.5-gentoo

Found initrd image: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo

done

```

Thanks any way for the reply

----------

## eccerr0r

Please carefully watch what you're doing.

It looks like you have two kernels, because they have the same version, pointing to the same initramfs.  You need to make sure each kernel you build is using the right initramfs and modules.  One option that can be helpful is the kernel CONFIG_LOCALVERSION that you can set that could help keep versions of the same upstream kernel distinct.

That is unless the two kernels you have - kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo and vmlinuz-4.12.5-gentoo - are actually the same...

----------

## klas

thanks , I resolve to try first on a vm in my free time then I will see if  I can try it on my laptop or desktop later

----------

## klas

yeah   :Very Happy: 

It is solved 

just configure with the command 

```
 genkernel --makeconfig all 

```

and enabled mvm and the wireless module and all work magically

Thanks guys for your help

 :Surprised: 

----------

## eccerr0r

--menuconfig or --makeconfig ?

Well glad you got it sorted out, but it seemed like a version mixup, sometimes deleting everything and starting over helps...

----------

